# How many of you use tapatalk



## Gizmo (8/10/13)

I think it's the best way to keep up to date with a forum on your mobile devices. If a forum doesn't support tapatalk I usually don't even bother being a part of their forum..


----------



## Silver (23/12/13)

Hi Gizmo

I actually never got round to checking out Tapatalk. But I see it costs like $4.99 for the App on my iPad.
Are all the functions of the forum available on this app?


----------



## Gizmo (23/12/13)

Yup. Very much worth it


----------



## Gizmo (23/12/13)

I browse the forum using Tapatalk 80% of the time


----------



## Silver (23/12/13)

Ok, thanks for the feedback. I assume it can be used for the ECF forum too


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/12/13)

yes it can be used for most forums.


----------



## Gizmo (23/12/13)

Yea it works on ECF


----------



## Zodiac (23/12/13)

Its awesome Silver1, i use it on my ios devices as well, worth the few bucks


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (23/12/13)

i use the website at work .. but at home its 99% tapatalk, just makes things so much easier


----------



## CraftyZA (23/12/13)

Yeah! Tapatalk for the win. 
I don't think polls work on it, and 3rd party add-ons like shout box and the option bar like funny, agree etc obviously is not supported. But for replying to threads, pm, and reading, nothing beats it. There is a free version, but rather get the paid version. It supports colours, and it has great photo hosting built in.


----------



## Silver (23/12/13)

ok thanks for all the info guys - will check it out


----------



## RIEFY (24/12/13)

I only use Tapatalk 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## fred1sa (24/12/13)

Yeah, also use is 98% of the time. So much easier than using the pc.


----------



## Riaz (24/12/13)

Do u get tapatalk for a blackberry


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (24/12/13)

Riaz said:


> Do u get tapatalk for a blackberry



Sadly, it seems not anymore Riaz, I've tried


----------



## Riaz (24/12/13)

Ahh man

Would've been nice to have on the BB

I'll download it to the iPad at work next year


----------



## Silver (25/12/13)

Checked out Tapatalk HD for iPad. 
Quite nifty. 

Must admit though, I like the look of this forum way better on my PC browser  

But thanks for all the suggestions - it is great for when you're on the move.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (25/12/13)

To Riaz, and all those on Blackberrys

I found a link today for a download of Tapatalk on the BB's. Now it might have fallen of a truck somewhere, and it is free to download.... But I have tested it and seems to work just fine, both for this forum and others too. (So next time you stop at the traffic light, please give the guy with the cardboard sign with no job, no house and 4 kids, a R10, just so karma doesn't f up up your sheet!)

Link for download:

http://www.blackberryrc.com/plus/download.php?open=0&aid=8225&cid=3

Underneath the file size, just click on OTA download.

Hope it helps others too!


Sent via my bum to my brain

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg (20/1/14)

I downloaded the free version on my Galaxy S4, but it doesnt seem to have a reply feature, i can only browse the forum. Is that feature locked in the free version?


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (20/1/14)

Smokyg said:


> I downloaded the free version on my Galaxy S4, but it doesnt seem to have a reply feature, i can only browse the forum. Is that feature locked in the free version?



u sure? im susing it on my s4 and able to reply im using the free version


----------



## Smokyg (20/1/14)

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> u sure? im susing it on my s4 and able to reply im using the free version


I think it might be because i use my Facebook account for the forum. Which i just broke as i disassociated my account and the forum sent me a E-mail with the new password. And as Murphy would have it my mail are down!


----------



## RIEFY (20/1/14)

try and download the full version apk file and install on your phone

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## vaalboy (20/1/14)

Being a member of many forums across a spectrum of different forum software platforms of which some not compatible or available with tapatalk, I rather stick to to access via. Safari or Chrome. I also don't like losing the feel and format of the boards as administrators go to huge lengths of making the experience enjoyable for users.

If I am concerned about data usage, then I just switch to the Opera browser when using a mobile device.


----------



## Smokyg (20/1/14)

vaalboy said:


> Being a member of many forums across a spectrum of different forum software platforms of which some not compatible or available with tapatalk, I rather stick to to access via. Safari or Chrome. I also don't like losing the feel and format of the boards as administrators go to huge lengths of making the experience enjoyable for users.
> 
> If I am concerned about data usage, then I just switch to the Opera browser when using a mobile device.


Hi Vaalboy! I find the Mobile version of this forum to be very user friendly and well laid out for my phone's dimensions. Id rather use that then in the future  I dont have to worry about data usage at least as i have wifi wherever i go

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tornalca (28/1/14)

@Gizmo I use it but I have been getting this error since yesterday.

Free version on S3


----------



## fred1sa (28/1/14)

Yeah, my tapatalk is giving me the same message.


----------



## JB1987 (28/1/14)

Tornalca said:


> @Gizmo I use it but I have been getting this error since yesterday.
> 
> Free version on S3



I'm getting the same error on my iPhone since yesterday.


----------



## RIEFY (28/1/14)

mine too

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## CraftyZA (28/1/14)

Last time i got this message the forum went down for MANY hours.
Could not access it until the next day. Even via chome. Nothing worked. Not sure if the bug is related, but the message was the same.


----------



## fred1sa (28/1/14)

Mine working again.


----------



## Rowan Francis (28/1/14)

Yup . Wasn't working all morning . I was getting the shakes already .!!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (7/4/14)

@Smokyg have you sorted your Tapatalk problem out? I had a similiar problem until about a day after when i realised that i need to log in on the forum to be able to reply to threads


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/4/14)

I use it but when I first started using it it didn't affect the the settings on my PC but now I think it's working properly in that items read on my iPhone are marked as red on the PC... I wish I could switch that off because I only use my iPhone to see if there are any critical issues and I really want to read it properly on my PC.


----------



## Metal Liz (7/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I use it but when I first started using it it didn't affect the the settings on my PC but now I think it's working properly in that items read on my iPhone are marked as red on the PC... I wish I could switch that off because I only use my iPhone to see if there are any critical issues and I really want to read it properly on my PC.


Maybe we should swop phones Rob  they all show unread on my phone even though I was reading them on my pc the whole day. haha 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (7/4/14)

I almost only use tapatalk. Hardly any issues across any of the forums I'm on.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Newby (20/8/15)

Forum anyware  

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/8/15)

I much prefer the forum on my PC but I will be on Tapatalk for the whole of September while I'm away from my kennel on holiday.


----------



## Alex (20/8/15)

I use firefox 96.35% of the time.


----------



## dewald.kotze (20/8/15)

Mostly tapatalk 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoubleD (20/8/15)

Never use Tapatalk. If I'm browsing the forum, I'm definitely using the laptop.


----------



## nemo (20/8/15)

Tapatalk when out and about


----------



## Silver (21/8/15)

I much prefer the full experience of using a normal browser (in my case, Chrome when on the PC and Safari when on the iPad)

But I like Tapatalk for one thing - posting pics taken on my phone
Main reason is that it resizes photos on the fly


----------



## moonunit (21/8/15)

Mostly using tapatalk, makes the forum experience quick and simple. 

Only use PC if I need to make a long post or I'm really try to search for something.

As @Silver says, posting pics is a breeze on tapatalk.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzuq (21/8/15)

i never use tapatalk. Hate the structure and the alerts its gives all the time.
I prefer firefox from my pc and use chrome browser on my android device. You get all the website features this way and i much prefer that

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (21/8/15)

I only use my PC when at work, the rest of the time i browse using tapatalk.


----------



## BioHAZarD (21/8/15)

PC at work. Tapatalk the rest of the time

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## Frank Zef (21/8/15)

I'm an Appaholic. I use anything I can get my hands on. Tapatalk, Chrome, Safari, Firefox, Opera, Edge running on win7, win8, win10, OS X, iOS, Android. 


Sent from my toaster, yeah a toaster.


----------



## 3FVape (21/8/15)

I use tapatalk sometimes. In fact, I do not like use phone when browsing forums.


----------

